# Precious Metals in Poop



## meatheadmerlin (Mar 26, 2015)

I ran across this article and thought I'd share it.
It doesn't give much detail, but maybe there are more sources out there on this.
Precious Poop


----------



## jeneje (Mar 26, 2015)

More R.D.B.S. to me. :lol: 
Ken


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 26, 2015)

And there is probably gold in tap water too...


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 26, 2015)

Clearly the photo was taken with a model, rather than an actual "waste disposal" episode. But still...

No underwear. Ew.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2015)

So the poo from Americans is worth $13 per year each.

Marvellous article.....


----------



## nickvc (Mar 28, 2015)

Proves the old saying 'where's there's much there's brass' :lol:


----------

